# Steam Deck: Welche Spiele laufen? Proton-Datenbank zeigt Übersicht



## David Martin (16. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Deck: Welche Spiele laufen? Proton-Datenbank zeigt Übersicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam Deck: Welche Spiele laufen? Proton-Datenbank zeigt Übersicht*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

Top. Da nehme ich mir heute Abend mal Zeit und gehe einen Schwung meiner Library-Titel durch.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Sinnfrei, jeder mit Verstand spielt Windows auf das Ding und lässt sich nicht künstlich einschränken. Valve hat selbst im Frühjahr verkündet, dass "nur" 7000 Games auf Proton "perfekt" laufen. Die Database ist da viel gnädiger. War bei der Wine Database damals genauso, da wurden Spiele mit "Gold" bewertet, die nur mit Ach und Krach liefen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> War bei der Wine Database damals genauso, da wurden Spiele mit "Gold" bewertet, die nur mit Ach und Krach liefen.


Das war nur wegen der Ermangelung der extra "Katzengold" Kategorie


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sinnfrei, jeder mit Verstand spielt Windows auf das Ding und lässt sich nicht künstlich einschränken. Valve hat selbst im Frühjahr verkündet, dass "nur" 7000 Games auf Proton "perfekt" laufen.


Das wird von Valve nicht unterstützt. Sie erlauben es, aber unterstützen es nicht. Das ist ein feiner Unterschied. Das heißt Du hast dabei keinerlei Support. Und das auf einer so speziellen Hardware. Diese Valve/AMD APU wird ja nicht im PC-Markt vertrieben.  Gibt es da von AMD überhaupt Windowstreiber dafür?

Vielleicht male ich ja den Teufel an die Wand. Der liegt oftmals aber auch im Detail. Das Deck ist auch jenseits der APU vollgestopft mit Technik, die wohl speziell dafür hergestellt wurde. Der Touchscreen, das Audio-System, die Trackpads, die Gyro und die ganzen Sensoren. All das braucht Treiber. Und all das muss zusammenspielen. Auch der Energieverbrauch hängt stark davon ab wie granular die Software an die Hardware angepasst wurde. Ich denke, wenn man da 'nen Standard OS drauf macht, egal ob Windows oder Ubuntu, dann wird immer irgendwas nicht funktionieren oder schlechter werden.

Von SteamOS 3.0 ist bisher nicht eine Zeile veröffentlicht. Keine Ahnung, was Valve da alles geändert und angepasst hat. Ich weiß nur, dass sie es komplett auf links gedreht haben müssen. Das basiert nicht mal mehr auf Debian. Arch-Linux nimmt man vor allem dann, wenn man sehr viele Anpassungen am Source Code machen möchte/muss.

Also bevor ich mich an Deiner Stelle jetzt voller Begeisterung darauf stürze, würde ich abklären, ob das was Du vorhast überhaupt möglich ist.  Aber es bleibt riskant. Wenn der Windows-AMD -Treiber für diese APU einen Fehler hat, dann hilft Dir keiner. Und es wird u.U. nicht viele Leute geben, die Dein Problem teilen. Bei der Performance würde ich mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen machen. Auf die Gaming-Leistung einer PS4 kommst Du mit einem unangepassten OS auf so einer Hardware wahrscheinlich nie.

Kauf Dir lieber eine Switch. Da kommst Du nicht in Versuchung Windows darauf zu installieren. Was Valve da von sich gibt, ist in meinen Augen reine PR.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (16. Juli 2021)

Steam Deck Reservierung nicht Möglich Mein Account ist zu neu habe ihn aber schon über 20 Jahre  mein erstes Spiel war Half Life 2 anscheinend muss man ihn 21 Jahre haben um Vorreservieren zu  können


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Steam Deck Reservierung nicht Möglich Mein Account ist zu neu habe ihn aber schon über 20 Jahre  mein erstes Spiel war Half Life 2 anscheinend muss man ihn 21 Jahre haben um Vorreservieren zu  können


"Reservation Servers are busy, please try again"

"Expected order availability: Q1 2022"


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich tippe ja auf ein weltweites 10.000er Kontingent


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich tippe ja auf ein weltweites 10.000er Kontingent


Ist ganz oben bei den Topsellers. Und das bei 4 Euro Verkaufspreis. Also Valve setzt alleine mit den Vorbestellungen gerade mehr um als mit jedem anderen Spiel bzw. Produkt. Auf Platz zwei ist F1 2021 für 60 Euro. Das ist schon der Hammer.

Ich hab's jetzt anscheinend geschafft. Es kamen nur Fehlermeldungen aber irgendwann wurde mir das angezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es kam eine Bestätigungsmail von Steam. Wenn in weniger als 48h die Scalper mit ran dürfen, wird es vermutlich erstmal unmöglich sich noch eines zu ordern. Apart ist es  auch, dass das Windows-Symbol angezeigt wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ist ganz oben bei den Topsellers. Und das bei 4 Euro Verkaufspreis. Also Valve setzt alleine mit den Vorbestellungen gerade mehr um als mit jedem anderen Spiel bzw. Produkt.


Hausintern kann man alles treiben um Interesse zu erzeugen.

Der Punkt werden aber vermutlich die 4€ sein, das kann man schon mal pauschal mitnehmen.

Das mit dem Winlogo ist allerdings verdammt kurios.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Das wird von Valve nicht unterstützt. Sie erlauben es, aber unterstützen es nicht. Das ist ein feiner Unterschied. Das heißt Du hast dabei keinerlei Support. Und das auf einer so speziellen Hardware. Diese Valve/AMD APU wird ja nicht im PC-Markt vertrieben.  Gibt es da von AMD überhaupt Windowstreiber dafür?
> 
> Vielleicht male ich ja den Teufel an die Wand. Der liegt oftmals aber auch im Detail. Das Deck ist auch jenseits der APU vollgestopft mit Technik, die wohl speziell dafür hergestellt wurde. Der Touchscreen, das Audio-System, die Trackpads, die Gyro und die ganzen Sensoren. All das braucht Treiber. Und all das muss zusammenspielen. Auch der Energieverbrauch hängt stark davon ab wie granular die Software an die Hardware angepasst wurde. Ich denke, wenn man da 'nen Standard OS drauf macht, egal ob Windows oder Ubuntu, dann wird immer irgendwas nicht funktionieren oder schlechter werden.


Ich nehme mal stark an, dass die AMD Catalyst Treiber auch diese APU unterstützen, wäre ja komisch wenn nicht. 
Was Trackpads etc. angeht, da nehme ich an, die Treiber sind wie beim Steampad direkt in Steam integriert, also keine Problem auf der Schiene. 
Der Audiochip wird jetzt mit Sicherheit keine exotische Spezialhardware sein, da gibt es sicher auch Treiber. 

Gut, sicher ist es einfach erst mal den Release abzuwarten und dann zu schauen.

Abgesehen von den Trackpads braucht Valve da meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht jahrelang Support bieten, weil es am Ende ja doch auch nur ein PC ist. 



> Aber es bleibt riskant. Wenn der Windows-AMD -Treiber für diese APU einen Fehler hat, dann hilft Dir keiner. Und es wird u.U. nicht viele Leute geben, die Dein Problem teilen.


Das zweifle ich, mindestens 95 Prozent der jetzigen Vorbesteller werden als erste Amtshandlung Windows drauf machen.

Das war ja sogar bei den Steam Machines der Fall. 



> Bei der Performance würde ich mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen machen. Auf die Gaming-Leistung einer PS4 kommst Du mit einem unangepassten OS auf so einer Hardware wahrscheinlich nie.


Ich zitierte da oben irgendwo einen Entwickler. Seine Antwort war so ein wenig, bei 800p ist das Steamdeck so leistungsfähig wie eine XBox Series X bei 4k. Wenn ich also bei Full HD auf dem TV zocke werden anspruchsvollere Spiele mit wie bei PS4 im Vergleich zum PC leicht runtergeschraubter Grafik und mit 30FPS sicher laufen. 



> Kauf Dir lieber eine Switch.


Ich schiebe das jetzt seit Jahren vor mir her und meine Abneigung gegen Nintendo wächst irgendwie mit jedem neuem Fan, der mir erklären will, wie geil die Switch ist. Nicht nur wegen dem überteuertem Preis der Switch sondern auch wegen der fehlenden (und sehr teuren) Spiele, eine Switch für momentan dreieinhalb Games für dann 350 + (60 + 4 + (40 + 25) + 45  = 571 Euro (XC2 + Addon, FE:TH + DLC, Astral Chain) ist letztlich auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal stark an, dass die AMD Catalyst Treiber auch diese APU unterstützen, wäre ja komisch wenn nicht.



Da geht es aber schon los: Du hast dann einen anderen Treiber und der hat vermutlich nicht alle Optimierungen und Funktionen von Valves angepassten Kernel. Resizable BAR wird zum Beispiel  auf APUs und Zen2 standardmäßig nicht eingesetzt. Im Mesa-Treiber könnte man es aber erzwingen. Es kann bei solchen Sachen zu Leistungseinbrüchen kommen. Aber Valve kontrolliert ja Hard und Software. Solche Tricks, falls sie denn angewandt werden, bekommst Du über den Catalyst Treiber natürlich nicht. Und die können gut Performance in bestimmten Situationen bringen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was Trackpads etc. angeht, da nehme ich an, die Treiber sind wie beim Steampad direkt in Steam integriert, also keine Problem auf der Schiene.



Wenn Dein Kernel das Gerät nicht kennt, siehst Du davon in Steam gar nichts. Das ist häufig aber gar nicht das Problem. Meistens ist es so, dass die Hardware einfach nicht richtig eingebunden und parametrisiert wird, weil Windows zum Beispiel einen generischen Treiber nimmt, der Valves hochauslösendes Trackpad wie ein Standardpad behandelt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Audiochip wird jetzt mit Sicherheit keine exotische Spezialhardware sein, da gibt es sicher auch Treiber.



Ja, aber keine angepassten. Da stimmt das Timing nicht oder irgendein Interrupt hängt. Ich kenne das nur zu gut von Linux. Das ist bei Windows aber nicht anders.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Trackpads braucht Valve da meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht jahrelang Support bieten, weil es am Ende ja doch auch nur ein PC ist.



Mal im Ernst: Es ist die gleiche Hardware wie in der PS und Xbox. Die kleine Ausführung davon. Wer setzt dort Windows ein? Klar, das sind alles PCs. Nur, darum geht es doch eigentlich gar nicht. Es geht doch nicht darum, was man damit tun kann, sondern was man damit tun will.

Und natürlich, wenn Du Windows auf dem Deck haben willst, dann mach es drauf. Ich warne nur davor, das als heiligen Gral zu sehen. Das hört sich wesentlich cooler an als es am Ende sein wird.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das zweifle ich, mindestens 95 Prozent der jetzigen Vorbesteller werden als erste Amtshandlung Windows drauf machen.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich zitierte da oben irgendwo einen Entwickler. Seine Antwort war so ein wenig, bei 800p ist das Steamdeck so leistungsfähig wie eine XBox Series X bei 4k. Wenn ich also bei Full HD auf dem TV zocke werden anspruchsvollere Spiele mit wie bei PS4 im Vergleich zum PC leicht runtergeschraubter Grafik und mit 30FPS sicher laufen.


Aber nicht wenn Dein Betriebssystem noch mit allem möglichen Kram beschäftigt ist und sich Prozesse ins Busy Waiting verabschieden, weil irgendwas krumm läuft.

Mal eben Windows darauf installieren, das wird nicht funktionieren. Am Anfang mag einem das toll erscheinen. Aber es wird zu viele Dinge geben wo Nacharbeiten erforderlich sind. Und auch Dinge die dauerhaft nerven. Willst Du ernsthaft da immer im Windows-Desktop landen? Selbst für so etwas triviales wie ein Update, was das Gerät eigentlich tun soll ohne  mich damit zu behelligen. Und dann der ganze Sicherheitsaspekt. Es ist doch eine Konsole. Der klassische Windowsnutzer will einfach, dass der Kram funktioniert.

Und wenn Valve Millionen davon absetzt, dann wird doch eh alles portiert oder fit für Proton gemacht. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Launcher wegfallen. Die gibt es auf der PS, Xbox und Switch schließlich auch nicht. In die Richtung muss das meiner Meinung nach gehen. An einem Desktop auf 'nem 7-Zoll Display habe ich zumindest kein gesteigertes Interesse. Dafür habe ich ein Laptop mit normaler Tastatur und Maus.

Kann ja sein, dass ich da ein Sonderling bin. Aber ich glaube, es sehen mehr Leute so wie ich.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Das was du sagst ist unter einem modernen Windows heute alles eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das was du sagst ist unter einem modernen Windows heute alles eigentlich kein Problem.


Am Ende muss man es einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Leute an den Dev-Kits testen werden. Dann sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Mal eben Windows darauf installieren, das wird nicht funktionieren. Am Anfang mag einem das toll erscheinen. Aber es wird zu viele Dinge geben wo Nacharbeiten erforderlich sind. Und auch Dinge die dauerhaft nerven. Willst Du ernsthaft da immer im Windows-Desktop landen? Selbst für so etwas triviales wie ein Update, was das Gerät eigentlich tun soll ohne mich damit zu behelligen. Und dann der ganze Sicherheitsaspekt. Es ist doch eine Konsole. Der klassische Windowsnutzer will einfach, dass der Kram funktioniert.


Aber genau damit wirbt Valve ja. Was nutzt mir so ein Mobiler Mini PC wenn ich auf Steam/SteamOS eingeschränkt bin?
PC Gaming ist eben Windows, ohne wenn und aber.
Und sollte sich rausstellen das es mit Windows nicht funktioniert oder eben nicht richtig funktioniert, dann wird das Teil schneller in die Versenkung verschwinden als es jetzt hochgekommen ist. Dann ist es eine PR Lachnummer an der Valve dann noch lange zu knabbern haben wird.
Das wird sich aber natürlich erst alles zeigen wenn es da ist und die ersten Test Parcours durchlaufen hat. Bis dahin ist alles Glaskugel und wir müssen eben abwarten.
Aber für 4€ könnte man ja die Große Version mal vorbestellen, eventuell gibt es ja wirklich größere Lieferengpässe und man kann sein Teil dann Gewinnbringend verkaufen, auch das wäre eine Idee.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber genau damit wirbt Valve ja. Was nutzt mir so ein Mobiler Mini PC wenn ich auf Steam/SteamOS eingeschränkt bin?


Reines Marketing für Leute wie Dich. Du kaufst Dir das Gerät ohne hin nicht, würdest aber Sturm dagegen laufen, weil das Deine Religion Dir gebietet.

Meine Neffen und Nichten haben in ihrem Leben noch nie Windows benutzt. Wie stellst Du Dir das in der Praxis vor? Wieso setzt Microsoft auf der Xbox kein Windows ein?

Aber klar, Du bewertest ein System daran, ob Windows darauf läuft (außer es ist von Microsoft, die dürfen auch ohne Windows arbeiten). Ob das zur Hardware passt, spielt keine Rolle. Hauptsache Windows. Du selber musst es ja nicht benutzen.


----------



## WildMustang (17. Juli 2021)

Wie gut läuft das eigentlich mit Proton mittlerweile? Was geht und was nicht?

Ich sehe eigentlich auch keinen Grund auf dem PC zu wechseln, unter Windows 10 läuft doch eigentlich alles soweit ganz gut. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass mich das ganze doch etwas neugierig macht und auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen würde.

Mit welcher Linux Distribution könnte man das denn am besten mal testen?


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

Ziemliche Blödsinn was du da redest @1xok.


WildMustang schrieb:


> Wie gut läuft das eigentlich mit Proton mittlerweile? Was geht und was nicht?
> 
> Ich sehe eigentlich auch keinen Grund auf dem PC zu wechseln, unter Windows 10 läuft doch eigentlich alles soweit ganz gut. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass mich das ganze doch etwas neugierig macht und auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen würde.
> 
> Mit welcher Linux Distribution könnte man das denn am besten mal testen?


Proton läuft nur unter Steam. Du kannst es mit keiner anderen Linux Version testen/ausprobieren. Es ist also mal wieder typisch Steam gebunden.
Allerdings könntest du es komischerweise für MacOS kompilieren.


----------



## WildMustang (17. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ziemliche Blödsinn was du da redest @1xok.
> 
> Proton läuft nur unter Steam. Du kannst es mit keiner anderen Linux Version testen/ausprobieren.  [...]


Den Satz verstehe ich gerade nicht. Also Proton kommt mit Steam. Welche andere Linux Versionen meinst du? Oder was meinst du damit?



Batze schrieb:


> Allerdings könntest du es komischerweise für MacOS kompilieren.


Naja, dann müsste ich erstmal MacOS haben ^^


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich gerade nicht. Also Proton kommt mit Steam. Welche andere Linux Versionen meinst du? Oder was meinst du damit?


Ich meine damit das Proton eben nur unter Steam/SteamOS momentan geht.
Du wolltest doch eine Antwort haben mit welcher anderen Linux Distribution du es mal testen könntest. Und das ist die Antwort, eben mit keiner. Eventuell kannst du einiges mit Lutris zum laufen bringen.


----------



## WildMustang (17. Juli 2021)

achso. Naja, du sprachst von Steam und nicht von SteamOS, was ja was anderes ist.

Aber wieso sollte Proton mit anderen Linux Distributionen nicht laufen? Valve hatte doch immer mit Ubuntu geworben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!? Eigentlich muss doch nur der Steam Client funktionieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Am Ende muss man es einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Leute an den Dev-Kits testen werden. Dann sind wir schlauer.


Es wird sicher nicht lange dauern bis evtl Hürden aufgezeigt werden und etwas länger bis die ersten Lösungen kommen, oder eben auch nicht, das würde dann aber dem Absatz einen heftigen Dämpfer geben.



1xok schrieb:


> Meine Neffen und Nichten haben in ihrem Leben noch nie Windows benutzt.


Warte mal bis die Berufstätig sind was dann noch übrig bleibt.
OK den ersten Tellerrandblick haben sie immerhin, eine vernünftige Entscheidungsvorraussetzung.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> achso. Naja, du sprachst von Steam und nicht von SteamOS, was ja was anderes ist.
> 
> Aber wieso sollte Proton mit anderen Linux Distributionen nicht laufen? Valve hatte doch immer mit Ubuntu geworben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!? Eigentlich muss doch nur der Steam Client funktionieren, oder nicht?


Das siehst du alles ganz falsch.
Erstmal, Valve hat mit Ubuntu gar nichts am Hut.
Steam für Linux ist eben SteamOS und das basiert auf Debian.
Und Proton läuft nicht woanders weil es eine Entwicklung mit von Valve ist und sie es eben nicht/noch nicht offiziell für andere Linux Distributionen Freigegeben haben.


----------



## WildMustang (17. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das siehst du alles ganz falsch.
> Erstmal, Valve hat mit Ubuntu gar nichts am Hut.
> Steam für Linux ist eben SteamOS und das basiert auf Debian.
> Und Proton läuft nicht woanders weil es eine Entwicklung mit von Valve ist und sie es eben nicht/noch nicht offiziell für andere Linux Distributionen Freigegeben haben.



Ich habe selber nochmal recherchiert. Da scheinst du falsch informiert zu sein.

Hab auch noch mal mit ein paar Linux Gamern gesprochen. Steam ist auf jeder beliebigen Linux Distribution benutzbar, ebenso Proton. SteamOS selbst benutzen wohl nicht soviele, ist wohl auch mehr für den PC am TV gedacht. Wichtig scheint nur zu sein, dass die Distribution aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber mitbringt. Und das scheint wohl nicht so das Problem zu sein, jedenfalls wenn man zu einer "Mainstream" Distribution greift, wie z.B. Ubuntu, Mint, OpenSuse oder Arch Linux basierende Distributionen.  Proton kann man auch ohne Steam installieren und benutzen, aber ist wohl etwas aufwendiger, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Es gibt wohl auch noch Custom Proton Versionen, die die Community mit eigenen Patches verbessert hat und sowohl mit als auch ohne Steam benutzt werden kann. Wird wohl auch gerne mit Lutris verwendet, was du schon erwähnt hattest.

Soweit die Theorie, wahrscheinlich muss ich es einfach mal ausprobieren und selbst Erfahrungen sammeln. Hab zumindest mal ein paar nette Kontakte geknüpft, die mir weiterhelfen wollen, falls es irgendwo nicht so läuft. Gucke gerade noch, welche Distribution mir gefällt, werd das mal installieren und dann einfach erstmal Steam testen. Hab zum Glück noch ne SSD, die ich platt machen kann.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

Ja, teste es mal selbst, dann wirst du sehen wie weit du kommst.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

Was hat eigentlich Valve davon, wenn  die Leute überwiegend Windows auf ihren subventionierten Steam Decks installieren? Valve verkauft dadurch nicht ein Spiel  mehr und hat nur Kosten. Und wozu der jahrelange Aufwand mit SteamOS?

Wenn Valve nur die Hardware unters Volk bringen wollte, könnten sie es auch für den doppelten Preis ohne Betriebssystem verkaufen. Die Leute würden es ihnen trotzdem aus den Händen reißen.  Viel bringen würde Valve das freilich nicht, aber sie würden zumindest keine Verluste damit machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Top. Da nehme ich mir heute Abend mal Zeit und gehe einen Schwung meiner Library-Titel durch.


Edit:
Ich hab mal einen Großteil meiner vorhandenen Bibliothek über den Link geprüft, und zu 95% haben alle Spiele Native-, Platin- oder mindestens Gold-Status. Das stimmt mich jetzt nochmal viel zuversichtlicher dass das SteamDeck kaum Probleme mit bekannteren Spielen haben wird, viele Indies und Klassiker werden sogar zu 100% nativ unterstützt.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich Valve davon, wenn  die Leute überwiegend Windows auf ihren subventionierten Steam Decks installieren? Valve verkauft dadurch nicht ein Spiel  mehr und hat nur Kosten. Und wozu der jahrelange Aufwand mit SteamOS?
> 
> Wenn Valve nur die Hardware unters Volk bringen wollte, könnten sie es auch für den doppelten Preis ohne Betriebssystem verkaufen. Die Leute würden es ihnen trotzdem aus den Händen reißen.  Viel bringen würde Valve das freilich nicht, aber sie würden zumindest keine Verluste damit machen.


Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus. Valve hat nichts davon, wenn die Windows Gamer wegbleiben und keine Spiele mehr kaufen, weil Steamdeck nur Linux unterstützt. Sie würden nur einen Bruchteil der Hardware verkaufen und wenn sie Windows Gaming torpedieren dort ihren Stand gefährden, sie sind nun einmal nicht (mehr) der einzige große Spieleanbieter unter Windows sondern nur einer von Vielen. 

Und wenn die Spieler abwandern, dann wandern auch die Publisher ab und Steam verschwindet irgendwann in der Bedeutungslosigkeit. Valve ist auf Microsoft angewiesen. Das wissen sie und versuchen wegzukommen aber solange nicht alle anderen mitziehen ist das ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen und schadet ihnen nur.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus. Valve hat nichts davon, wenn die Windows Gamer wegbleiben und keine Spiele mehr kaufen, weil Steamdeck nur Linux unterstützt.


Also ob das irgendeinen Windows-Gamer interessiert. Die Leute spielen einfach weiter auf ihrem PC. Nichts ändert sich. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie würden nur einen Bruchteil der Hardware verkaufen und wenn sie Windows Gaming torpedieren dort ihren Stand gefährden, sie sind nun einmal nicht (mehr) der einzige große Spieleanbieter unter Windows sondern nur einer von Vielen.


Valve investiert Millionen um Windows-Spiele auf der Steam Deck sehr gut spielbar zu machen. Inwiefern torpedieren sie damit Windows-Gaming? Wenn ein Spiel auf der Steam Deck nicht läuft, dann schreibst Du den Valve Support an. Wird am Anfang vielleicht häufiger vorkommen , aber auch nicht zu oft. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wenn die Spieler abwandern, dann wandern auch die Publisher ab und Steam verschwindet irgendwann in der Bedeutungslosigkeit. Valve ist auf Microsoft angewiesen. Das wissen sie und versuchen wegzukommen aber solange nicht alle anderen mitziehen ist das ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen und schadet ihnen nur.


Es wird schlicht jedes Windows-Game auf Valves Konsole laufen. Nur darum geht es am Ende. Microsoft arbeitet daran sogar mit. Siehe:








						GitHub - microsoft/DirectXShaderCompiler: This repo hosts the source for the DirectX Shader Compiler which is based on LLVM/Clang.
					

This repo hosts the source for the DirectX Shader Compiler which is based on LLVM/Clang. - GitHub - microsoft/DirectXShaderCompiler: This repo hosts the source for the DirectX Shader Compiler which...




					github.com
				




Dieser Microsoft Code kommt in Proton zum Einsatz.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Es wird schlicht jedes Windows-Game auf Valves Konsole laufen. Nur darum geht es am Ende. Microsoft arbeitet daran sogar mit. Siehe:


Ja, wenn darauf Windows installiert ist. Denn selbst jetzt unterstützt Linux/SteamOS/Lunix ja noch nicht mal alle Windows Spiele.
Also mit der Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, wenn darauf Windows installiert ist. Denn selbst jetzt unterstützt Linux/SteamOS/Lunix ja noch nicht mal alle Windows Spiele.
> Also mit der Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


Es scheiterte zuletzt nur noch an Kleinigkeiten und genau die merzt Valve auf seiner Konsole systematisch aus. Wenn ein Spiel auf der Steam Deck nicht läuft, dann betrifft das ja alle Steam Deck-Nutzer und nicht nur Dich oder mich.  Und sobald das Problem behoben ist, läuft es auch für alle.

Es läuft auch nicht jedes Spiel unter jeder Windows-Installation.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Also ob das irgendeinen Windows-Gamer interessiert. Die Leute spielen einfach weiter auf ihrem PC. Nichts ändert sich.


Nichts ändert sich für die Leute, die Leute spielen nämlich weiter auf ihrem WINDOWS PC auch ohne Valve. 



> Valve investiert Millionen um Windows-Spiele auf der Steam Deck sehr gut spielbar zu machen. Inwiefern torpedieren sie damit Windows-Gaming?


Ich meinte wenn sie Windows nicht auf dem Steamdeck erlauben. Es ist löblich, wenn sie weiter an ihrer Emulation schrauben aber interessiert ja nun mal gerade nur ein Prozent der Leute. Valve kann es sich also nicht erlauben Windows zu ignorieren.



> Es wird schlicht jedes Windows-Game auf Valves Konsole laufen. Nur darum geht es am Ende.


Es laufen ja viele Games nicht mal vernünftig unter Windows aufgrund des Kopierschutzes. Es wird nie gelingen alle Spiele unter Proton lauffähig zu bekommen sondern immer Titel geben, wo irgendwas "exotisch" programmiert wurde, was nicht auf anderen Plattformen läuft.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Es scheiterte zuletzt nur noch an Kleinigkeiten und genau die merzt Valve auf seiner Konsole systematisch aus. Wenn ein Spiel auf der Steam Deck nicht läuft, dann betrifft das ja alle Steam Deck-Nutzer und nicht nur Dich oder mich.  Und sobald das Problem behoben ist, läuft es auch für alle.


Aber war das nicht auch Ziel der Steammachine?



> Es läuft auch nicht jedes Spiel unter jeder Windows-Installation.


Hmmm
Aber im Schnitt doch mehr als bei Linux, oder? Wüsste  in den letzten Jahren auf Anhieb kein Game bei mir.


----------



## 1xok (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nichts ändert sich für die Leute, die Leute spielen nämlich weiter auf ihrem WINDOWS PC auch ohne Valve.


Weil auf der Steam Deck kein Windows läuft? Tut mir Leid, den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich meinte wenn sie Windows nicht auf dem Steamdeck erlauben. Es ist löblich, wenn sie weiter an ihrer Emulation schrauben aber interessiert ja nun mal gerade nur ein Prozent der Leute. Valve kann es sich also nicht erlauben Windows zu ignorieren.


Es ist doch Vaves Sache, was auf ihrer Konsole läuft. Es würde Valve im übrigen auch komplett überfordert auch noch Windows unterstützen zu müssen. Welcher Konsolen Hersteller supporten denn bitte ein alternatives OS auf seiner Hardware? Auf den meisten Konsolen darfst Du so etwas noch nicht einmal installieren. Da ist Valve schon verdammt großzügig. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es laufen ja viele Games nicht mal vernünftig unter Windows aufgrund des Kopierschutzes. Es wird nie gelingen alle Spiele unter Proton lauffähig zu bekommen sondern immer Titel geben, wo irgendwas "exotisch" programmiert wurde, was nicht auf anderen Plattformen läuft.


Die Steambibliothek ist natürlich sehr tief und Valve hat den Mund durchaus voll genommen. Aber: Es geht nur um die Steam Deck. Darauf muss es laufen. Was auf meinem Linux-PC läuft, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Bei mir läuft vieles nicht, was bei anderen läuft und umgekehrt. Das spielt hier aber überhaupt keine Rolle.

Ich meine, Du startest ein Game auf der Steam Deck und es läuft nicht wie erwartet . Was machst Du? Du schreibst den Valve Support an. Was macht Valve? Sie können schlecht sagen, dass es Dein Problem ist und ignorieren können sie es auch nicht.


McDrake schrieb:


> Aber war das nicht auch Ziel der Steammachine?


Da gab es weder Vulkan noch DXVK. Keine Open Source Shader Compiler von Microsoft und vieles andere nicht. Ist lange her und seitdem ist viel passiert.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Steam Deck Reservierung nicht Möglich Mein Account ist zu neu habe ihn aber schon über 20 Jahre  mein erstes Spiel war Half Life 2 anscheinend muss man ihn 21 Jahre haben um Vorreservieren zu  können


Ich hab das so verstanden, daß man vor $Datum einen Online-Kauf mit dem Account getätigt haben muß.
Wenn du nur damals eine im Laden gekaufte HL2 Packung registriert hast, trifft das für deinen Account dann natürlich nicht zu.


Batze schrieb:


> Aber genau damit wirbt Valve ja. Was nutzt mir so ein Mobiler Mini PC wenn ich auf Steam/SteamOS eingeschränkt bin?
> PC Gaming ist eben Windows, ohne wenn und aber.


Die werben auch damit, daß man das Deck an einen Monitor anschließen können soll.
Spaßeshalber habe ich mal bei Overwatch geschaut, wie das bei 1280 x 720 auf meinem Monitor mit 3840 x 2160er max. Auflösung aussieht - ne danke, da bin ich inzwischen Besseres gewohnt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Also ob das irgendeinen Windows-Gamer interessiert. Die Leute spielen einfach weiter auf ihrem PC. Nichts ändert sich.


Ich ja, aber mich holt die Kiste wegen meinen Gewohnheiten eh nicht ab.

Wenn aber Windows Spieler das auch unterwegs nutzen könnten und sogar andere Dinge damit machen a la Surfen, Mails oder gar limitiert kreativ werden und sich deswegen keine Switch kaufen wär es für die ein interessanter Mehrwert.



Worrel schrieb:


> Die werben auch damit, daß man das Deck an einen Monitor anschließen können soll.
> Spaßeshalber habe ich mal bei Overwatch geschaut, wie das bei 1280 x 720 auf meinem Monitor mit 3840 x 2160er max. Auflösung aussieht - ne danke, da bin ich inzwischen Besseres gewohnt.


Ist dann halt WI Feeling, bei Retro oder Comiclook Games wird es ohnehin nicht auffallen.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn aber Windows Spieler das auch unterwegs nutzen könnten und sogar andere Dinge damit machen a la Surfen, Mails oder gar limitiert kreativ werden und sich deswegen keine Switch kaufen wär es für die ein interessanter Mehrwert.


Also was Microsoft selbst nicht hinbekommen hat (WindowsPhone und Tablets), soll Valve jetzt für Microsoft erledigen? Und dafür natürlich auch noch Lizenzgebühren zahlen. Es ist sicher auch ganz easy das mobil alles mit Windows hinzubekommen. Und der Erfolg ist gewiss. 

Diese simple KDE Oberfläche, die Valve da einsetzt, ist wesentlich näher an dem, was die Leute von ihrem Smartphone gewohnt sind. Wenn ich ein Samsung ans Dock hänge, dann sieht das da ganz genau so aus. Ich glaube, die nutzen sogar auch KDE. 

Und die Software, die Du dann zur Verfügung hast, ist sehr umfangreich. Da ist alles dabei und das mit geeigneten Lizenzen. Valve kann das Deck ja schlecht mit Raubkopien von  Photoshop und MS Office ausliefern. Die ganze freie Software läuft auch unter Linux und ist da schon vorab integriert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Also was Microsoft selbst nicht hinbekommen hat (WindowsPhone und Tablets), soll Valve jetzt für Microsoft erledigen? Und dafür natürlich auch noch Lizenzgebühren zahlen. Es ist sicher auch ganz easy das mobil alles mit Windows hinzubekommen. Und der Erfolg ist gewiss.
> 
> Diese simple KDE Oberfläche, die Valve da einsetzt, ist wesentlich näher an dem, was die Leute von ihrem Smartphone gewohnt sind. Wenn ich ein Samsung ans Dock hänge, dann sieht das da ganz genau so aus. Ich glaube, die nutzen sogar auch KDE.
> 
> Und die Software, die Du dann zur Verfügung hast, ist sehr umfangreich. Da ist alles dabei und das mit geeigneten Lizenzen. Valve kann das Deck ja schlecht mit Raubkopien von  Photoshop und MS Office ausliefern. Die ganze freie Software läuft auch unter Linux und ist da schon vorab integriert.


Wow, aus meiner Meinung das eine optionale Windowstauglichkeit besser für das Gerät wäre hast Du Dinge wie "MS only" und "mit Raubkopien ausliefern" herausorakelt ?  

Mir fehlen die Worte !


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die werben auch damit, daß man das Deck an einen Monitor anschließen können soll.
> Spaßeshalber habe ich mal bei Overwatch geschaut, wie das bei 1280 x 720 auf meinem Monitor mit 3840 x 2160er max. Auflösung aussieht - ne danke, da bin ich inzwischen Besseres gewohnt.



sorry, aber derartige kommentare versteh ich einfach nicht.
das ist ein HANDHELD. natürlich hast du da nicht die leistung eines aktuellen gaming-desktops.
was soll der vergleich?
zumal wenn du ein 720p einfach auf 4k aufbläst. natürlich sieht das bescheiden aus und ist außerdem in gleich mehrfacher hinsicht ziemlich unsinnig. mit deinem 4k-monitor bist du vertreter einer sehr kleinen minderheit. und zum 2ten dürfte steamdeck so was wie overwatch mutmaßlich auch durchaus in 1080p noch flüssig darstellen. zudem dürfte fsr dann eben doch interessant werden.

kritik ist ja in ordnung, aber man sollte doch bitte fair mit dem ding umgehen.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wow, aus meiner Meinung das eine optionale Windowstauglichkeit besser für das Gerät wäre hast Du Dinge wie "MS only" und "mit Raubkopien ausliefern" herausorakelt ?


Das Gerät ist doch tauglich für Windows. Ich fürchte nur, dass einige Leute, die fest mit Windows auf der Valve Konsole planen, am Ende frustriert sein werden, weil sie die Sache nicht ganz zu Ende denken.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist doch tauglich für Windows. Ich fürchte nur, dass einige Leute, die fest mit Windows auf der Valve Konsole planen, am Ende frustriert sein werden, weil sie die Sache nicht ganz zu Ende denken.


Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, wies DANN ausschaut mit den Verkäufen.
Wobei ich sonen Klotz für Mails, etc nicht mitschleppen möchte.  Da reicht mir entweder mein Smartphone oder dann gleich nen Laptop mit Tatstatur.

Die Zielgruppe ist hier mMn ganz klar der reine Gamer.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe ist hier mMn ganz klar der reine Gamer.


Ja.
Und der reine Gamer der pfeift auf Linux. Hat man ja schon bei der Steam Machines gesehen wo der Run so Groß war das, ähm ja wo ist das Ding eigentlich hin verschwunden? Ach ja, der Run war so Groß das es keiner haben wollte.
Und SteamOS ist ja auch so erfolgreich das es seit 2019 keinen Support/Updates mehr gibt. Warum wohl? Also bestimmt nicht weil jetzt Hunderte von Millionen auf einmal unter Linux zocken wollen. Ganz Große Leistung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja.
> Und der reine Gamer der pfeift auf Linux. Hat man ja schon bei der Steam Machines gesehen wo der Run so Groß war das, ähm ja wo ist das Ding eigentlich hin verschwunden? Ach ja, der Run war so Groß das es keiner haben wollte.
> Und SteamOS ist ja auch so erfolgreich das es seit 2019 keinen Support/Updates mehr gibt. Warum wohl? Also bestimmt nicht weil jetzt Hunderte von Millionen auf einmal unter Linux zocken wollen. Ganz Große Leistung.


Wobei jetzt das "Linux zocken" auch mMn nicht im Vordergrund steht, es ist ein Valve Erweiterungsversuch wo man auf ein großes vorhandenes Kontigent an vorhandenen Spielen aufbauen kann um es zu etablieren.

Wenn man damit ein gewissen Schwung zusätzliche Kunden in den Shop holen kann hat Valve es doch richtig gemacht.

Eines bin ich mir sicher, wenn das einigermaßen einschlägt werden reichlich China Manufakturen auf dem PC HH Zug aufspringen und sich die Preise weiter entwickeln.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe ist hier mMn ganz klar der reine Gamer.


So ist es. Die meisten Leute werden den Desktop nie benutzen. Wenn man die Steam Deck an den Fernseher anschließt, dann weil man darauf spielen möchte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das auch die Voreinstellung sein wird.

Für Windows müssten Valve und Microsoft einen Kioskmodus für das Gerät implementieren. Und natürlich möchte sich beim Start auch niemand an Windows separat anmelden müssen. Und bei der Benutzung dürfen keine Meldungen des Betriebssystems (egal welche) erscheinen, außer solche die speziell angepasst sind. Auf einer PS4 bekomme ich zum Beispiel nur eine Meldung, wenn ein Update ansteht. Das kommt sehr selten vor. Daneben kommen noch Meldungen, wenn ich Hardware verbinde. Aber immer geeignet. Und ich werde auch niemals aufgefordert noch Treiber zu installieren. Genau so erwarte ich das auf einer Konsole.

Microsoft müsste Windows für das Gerät so anpassen wie für die Xbox. Aber nach Valves Vorgaben. Und das würde bedeuten, dass man dann eben auch noch in einen Desktop-Modus umschalten kann. Ich stelle mir das sehr aufwendig vor und weiß auch nicht, ob Microsoft dazu überhaupt bei einem Konkurrenten bereit wäre.  Auf der Xbox setzen sie viel schwarze Magie ein, um zu verhindern, dass jemand ein normales Windows auf der subventionierten Hardware installiert.

Die entscheidende Frage ist aber: Was hätte Valve davon? Sie würden dann einen riesigen Aufwand betreiben und den Leuten Windows-Hardware schenken. Die hätten dann eine mobile Xbox. Bringt Valve genau was?

Ein komplett unangepasstest Desktop-Betriebssystem auf einer mobilen Konsole zu haben, ist selbst für mich wenig reizvoll, außer es hätte massive Vorteile bei der Gaming-Performance oder ich könnte damit Spiele spielen, die ansonsten nicht laufen. Dann würde ich vielleicht auch in den sauren Apfel beißen. Aber so wie die Dinge liegen, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was es euch bringt. Außer dem Hacking-Aspekt sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert. Und ehrlich gesagt: Die meisten von euch habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht als Hacker und begeisterte Bastler kennen gelernt, die alternative OSe installieren, wann immer sie können.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt: Die meisten von euch habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht als Hacker und begeisterte Bastler kennen gelernt, die alternative OSe installieren, wann immer sie können.


Das siehst du mal vollkommen richtig so. Aber das ist nicht nur hier sondern Weltweit so und genau das ist auch der Grund warum es Linux bisher auf dem Desktop nicht wirklich der Durchbruch gelungen ist.
Ja, Linux ist in den letzten Jahren etwas einfacher geworden. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, im Grunde ist es in vielen  immer noch ein Bastel und Frickel System. Es hat eben schon seinen Grund warum es den Durchbruch nicht wirklich schafft.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber derartige kommentare versteh ich einfach nicht.
> das ist ein HANDHELD. natürlich hast du da nicht die leistung eines aktuellen gaming-desktops.
> was soll der vergleich?
> zumal wenn du ein 720p einfach auf 4k aufbläst. natürlich sieht das bescheiden aus und ist außerdem in gleich mehrfacher hinsicht ziemlich unsinnig.
> ...


Danke, daß du meine Argumentation bestätigst.

Es ging um die Art der Argumentation. 
Da hat Batze kritisiert, daß Windows nicht optimal laufen wird, obwohl das beworben wird, daß man auch WIndows drauf machen könnte. (Was aber nicht der Sinn des Ganzen ist, da das ja auf Steam OS optimiert ist)
Und genauso bewerben die , daß man das an den Desktop anschließen können soll (Was aber eben auch nicht Sinn des Ganzen ist, da das ja aucf den 7" Screen @1280 optimiert ist)

Durch diese vergleichbare Aussage sollte beim Leser die Erkenntnis reifen, daß eben nicht jedes beworbene Feature optimal laufen wird oder optimal sinnvoll ist. 


Bonkic schrieb:


> mit deinem 4k-monitor bist du vertreter einer sehr kleinen minderheit. und zum 2ten dürfte steamdeck so was wie overwatch mutmaßlich auch durchaus in 1080p noch flüssig darstellen.


Wird man denn die Auflösung denn höher als 1280 px (Breite) einstellen können ...?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, wies DANN ausschaut mit den Verkäufen.
> Wobei ich sonen Klotz für Mails, etc nicht mitschleppen möchte.  Da reicht mir entweder mein Smartphone oder dann gleich nen Laptop mit Tatstatur.
> 
> Die Zielgruppe ist hier mMn ganz klar der reine Gamer.



eben. ich versteh gar nicht, was die alle mit windows haben ("95% werden windows auf dem ding istallieren" meinte irgendwer iirc...klar...lol   ). es geht natürlich (theoretisch) - warum auch nicht? windows ist für ein solches gerät aber doch nun wirklich überhaupt nicht geeignet.

steamdeck ist als gaming device angelegt. als nichts anderes. wie es dann mit dem proton / steamos und der kompatibilität von spielen aussieht, wird man dann sehen. aber natürlich ist das der knackpunkt. läuft nur ein bruchteil zufriedenstellend, können sie das ding gleich wieder einstampfen. sooo schlecht scheint aber ja gar nicht auszusehen. da scheint valve in der vergangenheit durchaus gute arbeit geleistet zu haben. 

und wenn ich dann was von mails und co. lese. come on. das ist doch nur kritik des kritisierens willen. ich kann auch auf der ps4 im internet surfen. wer macht das? eben, niemand.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das siehst du mal vollkommen richtig so. Aber das ist nicht nur hier sondern Weltweit so und genau das ist auch der Grund warum es Linux bisher auf dem Desktop nicht wirklich der Durchbruch gelungen ist.


Bei Smartphones schon. Alle Docks setzen auf einen Linux-Desktop. Ich meine, kauf Dir doch einen mobilen Windows-PC. Es gibt ja genug. Nur die will halt kaum einer. Mobile PCs sind generell eine Nische. Die Leute nutzen Tablets und Smartphones für diese Aufgaben.

Die Steam Deck ist in erster Linie eine Konsole. Der Desktop ist den meisten egal und wenn sie ihn nutzen, erwarten sie dort kein Windows, sondern das, was sie vom Smartphone kennen.

Und wenn man da seine Mails lesen können soll, dann muss Valve das in sein Big Picture integrieren. Ansonsten nutzen das nur Nerds.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wird man denn die Auflösung denn höher als 1280 px (Breite) einstellen können ...?



sicher. wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Die Steam Deck ist in erster Linie eine Konsole.


Nur weil ich es an einen TV anschließen kann ist es noch lange keine Konsole. Das kann ich nämlich mit meinem Handy auch, habe ich deshalb eine Konsole in der Hand? Nein.
Nein, es eine Mobile Gaming Plattform und genau da liegt doch wohl auch das Hauptargument. Eine Konsole ist was anderes.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber derartige kommentare versteh ich einfach nicht.
> das ist ein HANDHELD. natürlich hast du da nicht die leistung eines aktuellen gaming-desktops.
> was soll der vergleich?
> zumal wenn du ein 720p einfach auf 4k aufbläst. natürlich sieht das bescheiden aus und ist außerdem in gleich mehrfacher hinsicht ziemlich unsinnig. mit deinem 4k-monitor bist du vertreter einer sehr kleinen minderheit. und zum 2ten dürfte steamdeck so was wie overwatch mutmaßlich auch durchaus in 1080p noch flüssig darstellen. zudem dürfte gerade in solchen fsr dann eben doch interessant werden.
> ...


Hört, hört.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Und natürlich möchte sich beim Start auch niemand an Windows separat anmelden müssen. Und bei der Benutzung dürfen keine Meldungen des Betriebssystems (egal welche) erscheinen, außer solche die speziell angepasst sind. Auf einer PS4 bekomme ich zum Beispiel nur eine Meldung, wenn ein Update ansteht. Das kommt sehr selten vor. Daneben kommen noch Meldungen, wenn ich Hardware verbinde. Aber immer geeignet. Und ich werde auch niemals aufgefordert noch Treiber zu installieren. Genau so erwarte ich das auf einer Konsole.
> 
> Microsoft müsste Windows für das Gerät so anpassen wie für die Xbox. Aber nach Valves Vorgaben. Und das würde bedeuten, dass man dann eben auch noch in einen Desktop-Modus umschalten kann. Ich stelle mir das sehr aufwendig vor und weiß auch nicht, ob Microsoft dazu überhaupt bei einem Konkurrenten bereit wäre.  Auf der Xbox setzen sie viel schwarze Magie ein, um zu verhindern, dass jemand ein normales Windows auf der subventionierten Hardware installiert.


Das Ding hat einen Touchscreen, oder? Das heißt du kannst dich in Windows anmelden wie auf jedem Smartphone. Von Win 8 bis 11 gibt es auch einen Desktop Modus für Touchscreens.
Auch Benachrichtigungen kann man konfigurieren.
Und ich weiß nicht, was du mit Kiosk Modus meinst, ich nutze Windows seit Jahrzehnten am TV als Mediencenter.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und genauso bewerben die , daß man das an den Desktop anschließen können soll (Was aber eben auch nicht Sinn des Ganzen ist, da das ja aucf den 7" Screen @1280 optimiert ist)
> 
> ....
> 
> Wird man denn die Auflösung denn höher als 1280 px (Breite) einstellen können ...?


Es ist und bleibt ein PC und kann das, was die Hardware hergibt und sich bei der Software einstellen lässt. Das Steamdeck hat eine bestätigte Grafikauflösung an externen Monitoren bis 8k. 
Da es die Leistung einer PS4 hat macht es natürlich wenig Sinn in 4k oder gar 8k zu zocken aber Full HD sollte problemlos gehen, dann halt mit 30 anstelle 60FPS. Und dann liegt es an deinem TV, wie gut er Full HD skalieren kann.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Ding hat einen Touchscreen, oder? Das heißt du kannst dich in Windows anmelden wie auf jedem Smartphone.



Seit wann meldet man sich auf 'nem Smartphone an? Macht man vielleicht einmal bei der Einrichtung und nach System-Updates alle zwei Jahre.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von Win 8 bis 11 gibt es auch einen Desktop Modus für Touchscreens.



Dann 'nen mir doch mal eine Konsole, die ein Desktop-Windows einsetzt. Xbox schon mal nicht. Sonst wer?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch Benachrichtigungen kann man konfigurieren.
> Und ich weiß nicht, was du mit Kiosk Modus meinst, ich nutze Windows seit Jahrzehnten am TV als Mediencenter.


Ja Du und auch nur Du. Wurde mit Windows 10 eingestellt. 90% nutzen Kodi, der Rest Plex oder Sonstiges.

Das Problem ist, dass ihr von Valve erwartet mit Windows etwas zu tun, was Microsoft gar nicht richtig unterstützt.

Und wozu? Auf der Steam Deck wird alles wunderbar laufen. Valve muss lediglich eine Hard- und Softwareplattform unterstützen, die sie zudem auch noch komplett kontrollieren. Warum sollen sie ein zweites Betriebssystem der Konkurrenz unterstützen?

Du kannst auf der Steam Deck auch Android oder ChromeOS installieren. Das wird Valve aber ebensowenig unterstützen. Wenn Du solche Sachen machst, ist das halt Dein Privatvergnügen.  Es ist doch fantasisch, dass es geht. Aber man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass Valve da zusätzliche Arbeit reinsteckt und Support dafür liefert.

Ich verstehe einfach eure Logik nicht. Ich meine, macht euch doch einfach euren Windows-Desktop drauf. Wenn dann ein Spiel nicht läuft, habt ihr keinen Support. Zudem müsst ihr ein Betriebssystem auf dem Gerät verwalten. Würde mich unterwegs extrem nerven. Ich würde mir da eher ein Tamagotchi zulegen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Seit wann meldet man sich auf 'nem Smartphone an? Macht man vielleicht einmal bei der Einrichtung und nach System-Updates alle zwei Jahre.


Regelmäßig, via Finger oder Schema wenn einem Sicherheit wichtig ist !


1xok schrieb:


> Ja Du und auch nur Du. Wurde mit Windows 10 eingestellt. 90% nutzen Kodi, der Rest Plex oder Sonstiges.


Er meint sicherlich als OS!
Kodi, Plex oder VLC dann obendrauf aber wohl kaum den Win Mediaplayer.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Seit wann meldet man sich auf 'nem Smartphone an? Macht man vielleicht einmal bei der Einrichtung und nach System-Updates alle zwei Jahre.


Hä? Ich melde mich über gestrichenes Zeichenmuster an, auch wenn das Gerät läuft, sobald ich den Schirm einschalte.



> Dann 'nen mir doch mal eine Konsole, die ein Desktop-Windows einsetzt. Xbox schon mal nicht. Sonst wer?


Sorry, das ist jetzt etwas sehr dümmlich von dir. Auf so einen Schwachsinn gehe ich nicht ein. 



> Ja Du und auch nur Du. Wurde mit Windows 10 eingestellt. 90% nutzen Kodi, der Rest Plex oder Sonstiges.


 Das ist deine Blase, nicht die Realität. 

Ich selbst benutze einfach den Standard-Desktop, da ich eine Bluetooth Maus zum "Fernsteuern" nehme. So bin ich persönlich flexibler. 



> Das Problem ist, dass ihr von Valve erwartet mit Windows etwas zu tun, was Microsoft gar nicht richtig unterstützt.


Ich  erwarte gar nichts von Valve, außer dass das Ding stabil gebaut ist. Das Ding ist ein PC. Wenn ich mir ein Dell Notebook kaufe, dann erwarte ich von Dell dass notfalls passende Treiber mitgeliefert werden. Ist aber seit Win 10 auch unnötig, da Windows sich bei der Installation alles benötigte selbst holt, inkl. Unterstützung für die FN Tasten etc. 



> Und wozu? Auf der Steam Deck wird alles wunderbar laufen. Valve muss lediglich eine Hard- und Softwareplattform unterstützen, die sie zudem auch noch komplett kontrollieren. Warum sollen sie ein zweites Betriebssystem der Konkurrenz unterstützen?


Also meine Epic, Ubisoft, EA, Blizzard etc. Games laufen schon mal nicht ... darum eben Windows.



> Du kannst auf der Steam Deck auch Android oder ChromeOS installieren. Das wird Valve aber ebensowenig unterstützen. Wenn Du solche Sachen machst, ist das halt Dein Privatvergnügen.  Es ist doch fantasisch, dass es geht. Aber man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass Valve da zusätzliche Arbeit reinsteckt und Support dafür liefert.


Werde ich aber nicht machen, wozu? Ich habe ein Android Tablet. 
Und wie bereits erwähnt, ich erwarte von Valve da gar nichts und brauche es auch nicht, da AMD die wichtigen Treiber machen muss. 



> Ich verstehe einfach eure Logik nicht. Ich meine, macht euch doch einfach euren Windows-Desktop drauf. Wenn dann ein Spiel nicht läuft, habt ihr keinen Support. Zudem müsst ihr ein Betriebssystem auf dem Gerät verwalten. Würde mich unterwegs extrem nerven. Ich würde mir da eher ein Tamagotchi zulegen.


Wir machen Windows drauf, damit alle Spiele drauf so gut es geht laufen, was eben unter Linux nicht der Fall ist. 
Und bei Windows, was musst du da verwalten, was bei Linux nicht auch zu verwalten wäre?


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Regelmäßig, via Finger oder Schema wenn einem Sicherheit wichtig ist !
> 
> Er meint sicherlich als OS!


Kodi, Plex und Co. sind OSe. Da läuft kein Windows.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Kodi, Plex und Co. sind OSe. Da läuft kein Windows.


OK, das war die eigenständige Disqualifikation

Guck mal bei Plex oder Kodi nach OS, da gibt es kein "Itself" 

*Plex:*

Operating system
*Server*:
macOS, Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, Nvidia Shield TV, Synology Disk Manager, Netgear, QNAP, Unraid, Drobo, ASUStor, Thecus, Seagate, and Western Digital
*Player*:
Apple TV, iOS, macOS, Amazon Appstore, Android, Chromecast, PlayStation, Sonos, Oculus Go, webOS, Tizen, Windows, and Xbox


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hä? Ich melde mich über gestrichenes Zeichenmuster an, auch wenn das Gerät läuft, sobald ich den Schirm einschalte.


Wie auch immer. Keine Ahnung, warum es keiner nutzt. Ich persönlich kenne es nicht und kennen auch niemanden, der es kennt.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also meine Epic, Ubisoft, EA, Blizzard etc. Games laufen schon mal nicht ... darum eben Windows.


Da hat Valve auch kein primäres Interese daran. Siehe:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Stea...ews/PC-Hersteller-mit-eigenem-Modell-1376105/

Die Steam Deck ist einfach ein subventioniertes Gerät zum Anfüttern. Du wirst sie nicht als  Epic, Ubisoft, EA, Blizzard Konsole nutzen können. Zumindest nicht ohne dass Valve das kontrolliert. Valve will in kurzer Zeit Millionen subventionierter Konsolen verkaufen. Selbst wenn sie bei jeder nur 100$ Verlust machen, überleg Dir mal was das für Summen sind!

Das hat sich Valve schon sehr genau überlegt. Das Gerät wird unter Windows wahrscheinlich nicht mal 3D-Beschleunigung haben. Viel Spaß dann damit dann irgendwas zu spielen. Über SteamOS werden sie natürlich EA, Epic und anderen Zutritt gewähren. Aber natürlich zu ihren Bedingungen.

Es wäre ja fatal für Valve, wenn die Leute darauf in Massen Windows installieren würden. Linux-Distributionen sind weniger kritisch, weil Valve dort die Marktführerschaft hat. Wer unter Linux spielt, landet früher oder später immer auf Steam. Aber bei Windows sind die Leute weg. 

Am Anfang wird es vielleicht noch offener sein. Aber wenn da eine größere Bewegung weg von SteamOS stattfindet, wird Valve das sehr schnell unterbinden.  Auf die PR würde ich da nicht sehr viel geben.

Da musst Du wirklich auf Geräte von DELL und Co. warten, die nicht von Valve subventioniert sind. Valve schenkt Dir keine Hardware. Die nehmen etwas dafür. Du zahlst immer entweder mit Geld oder mit Abhängigkeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Kodi, Plex und Co. sind OSe. Da läuft kein Windows.


What??? 
Das sind grafische Desktop-Aufsätze für Windows, Linux und Co. damit die sich via Fernseher-Fernbedienung oder meinetwegen auch Touchscreen als Mediencenter steuern lassen.



1xok schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Keine Ahnung, warum es keiner nutzt. Ich persönlich kenne es nicht und kennen auch niemanden, der es kennt.


Warum was keiner nutzt? Automatische Anmeldung? Das wäre höchst dumm, dann kann ja jeder dein Smartphone nehmen und nutzen.



> Da hat Valve auch kein primäres Interese daran. Siehe:
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Stea...ews/PC-Hersteller-mit-eigenem-Modell-1376105/
> 
> Die Steam Deck ist einfach ein subventioniertes Gerät zum anfüttern. Du wirst sie nicht als  Epic, Ubisoft, EA, Blizzard Konsole nutzen können. Zumindest nicht ohne das Valve das kontrolliert. Valve will in kurzer Zeit Millionen subventionierter Konsolen verkaufen. Selbst wenn sie bei jeder nur 100$ Verlust machen, überleg Dir mal was das für Summen sind!


Das gilt aber auch nur für das Grundmodell für 420 Euro. Die anderen beiden sind definitiv nicht mehr subventioniert. 
Und woran Valve Interesse hat? Daran dass die Leute Steam nutzen und dort Spiele kaufen natürlich. 
Dumm nur, dass eben mal gerade 7000 Games von Steam unter Steam OS funktionieren. Also kommt Windows drauf. Warum sollte Valve das stören? 



> Das hat sich Valve schon sehr genau überlegt. Das Gerät wird unter Windows wahrscheinlich nicht mal 3D-Beschleunigung haben. Viel Spaß dann damit dann irgendwas zu spielen. Über SteamOS werden sie natürlich EA, Epic und anderen Zutritt gewähren. Aber natürlich zu ihren Bedingungen.


Valve hat nichts zu melden ob AMD Treiber für Windows anbietet ist AMDs Entscheidung. 
Und EA und Epic werden Valve einen husten. Die haben kein Interesse Ressourcen in ein totes Betriebssystem (auf dem Desktop) zu stecken. Die würden höchstens gerne auf Apple, nur lässt Apple sie nicht, weil Apple sein Monopol behalten will.



> Es wäre ja fatal für Valve, wenn die Leute darauf in massen Windows installieren würden.


Nein eben nicht. Valve lebt zu 99 Prozent von Windows Gamern.



> Linux-Distributionen sind weniger kritisch, weil Valve dort die Marktführerschaft hat. Wer unter Linux spielt, landet früher oder später immer auf Steam.


Schön für das eine Prozent der Linux Zocker, für alle anderen irrelevant.



> Am Anfang wird es vielleicht noch offener sein. Aber wenn da eine größere Bewegung weg von SteamOS stattfindet, wird Valve das sehr schnell unterbinden.  Auf die PR würde ich da nicht sehr viel geben.


Was sollen sie da wie unterbinden? Das ist ein PC keine abgesperrte Konsole.



> Da musst Du wirklich auf Geräte von DELL und Co. warten, die nicht von Valve subventioniert sind. Valve schenkt Dir keine Hardware. Die nehmen etwas dafür. Du zahlst immer entweder mit Geld oder mit Abhängigkeit.


Dell und Co. werden keine solche Hardware produzieren. Vielleicht Alienware als Gaming-Marke oder Peripherie-Hersteller wie Razer. 

Sorry, du musst nicht so tun als sei Valve der Heiland für Linuxer. Valve möchte unabhängig von Microsoft werden, weil sie vor Microsoft Angst haben. Dumm gelaufen ist höchstens, dass Epic Microsoft mit einem guten Store zuvorgekommen ist. 
Steam war jahrelang unangefochten der Spiele-Client auf PC. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Das wusste Valve seit Jahren, dass das nicht ewig so weitergeht und versuchten deswegen Gaming auf Linux zu etablieren. Mit ziemlich genau Null Prozent Erfolg. Wer Linux mag und nutzt kann darunter jetzt auch spielen aber 99 Prozent der PC Zocker interessiert das nicht die Bohne. Und mit diesen 99 Prozent macht Valve nun einmal das meiste Geld. Wenn sie die vergrätzen, dann war es das mit Valve, dann sind die weg vom Fenster.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> What???
> Das sind grafische Desktop-Aufsätze für Windows, Linux und Co. damit die sich via Fernseher-Fernbedienung oder meinetwegen auch Touchscreen als Mediencenter steuern lassen.


Wusste nicht, dass es das inzwischen auch für Windows gibt. Es war ja ursprünglich eine alternatives OS für die Xbox (XBMP). Wenn ich es heute einsetze, nutze ich es immer auf einem Raspberry. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum was keiner nutzt? Automatische Anmeldung? Das wäre höchst dumm, dann kann ja jeder dein Smartphone nehmen und nutzen.


Nein ich meine diese Medien Geschichten, die Du da verwendest. Ich meine, Du nutzt wirklich den Windows Media Center?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das gilt aber auch nur für das Grundmodell für 420 Euro. Die anderen beiden sind definitiv nicht mehr subventioniert.


Du kannst theoretisch  150 Euro sparen, wenn Du das kleinste Deck bestellst und die M.2-SSD selbst kaufst. Das dürfte es für Valve aber kaum ausgleichen, wenn Du Dir mal anschaust, was vergleichbare oder die Switch kostet. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und woran Valve Interesse hat? Daran dass die Leute Steam nutzen und dort Spiele kaufen natürlich.
> Dumm nur, dass eben mal gerade 7000 Games von Steam unter Steam OS funktionieren. Also kommt Windows drauf. Warum sollte Valve das stören?


Weil sie das nicht kontrollieren können. Du köntest das Gerät genauso gut mit Gamepass als mobile Xbox nutzen. Hat davon hat Valve gar nicht. Valve könnte die Deck auch einfach für 800 Euro mit vorinstalliertem Windows anbieten. Die Leute würden ihnen das Ding trotzdem noch aus den Händen reißen. 

Was Du schreibst, macht betriebswirtschaftlich einfach keinen Sinn. Valve verdient sein Geld nicht mit dem Verkauf von PCs. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Valve hat nichts zu melden ob AMD Treiber für Windows anbietet ist AMDs Entscheidung.


Falsch. Darüber entscheiden bei Custom-Chips die "Hersteller" (AMD-Jargon). Auf dem steht Valve drauf. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und EA und Epic werden Valve einen husten. Die haben kein Interesse Ressourcen in ein totes Betriebssystem (auf dem Desktop) zu stecken. Die würden höchstens gerne auf Apple, nur lässt Apple sie nicht, weil Apple sein Monopol behalten will.


Warum unterstützen sie dann Nintendo oder Sony? Valve vermarktet kein Betriebssystem, sondern ein Ökosystem. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Valve lebt zu 99 Prozent von Windows Gamern.


Valve lebt zu 100% von Gamern. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schön für das eine Prozent der Linux Zocker, für alle anderen irrelevant.


SteamOS hat für mich schon lange nichts mehr mit Linux zu tun wie ich es nutze. Es ist nicht einmal veröffentlicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was sollen sie da wie unterbinden? Das ist ein PC keine abgesperrte Konsole.


Es ist ein Ökosystem so wie Android. Theoretisch kannst Du auf all den Geräten alles installieren. Inzwischen sogar Windows. Tun tut das niemand, weil es einfach nicht vernünftig läuft.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und mit diesen 99 Prozent macht Valve nun einmal das meiste Geld. Wenn sie die vergrätzen, dann war es das mit Valve, dann sind die weg vom Fenster.


Wen vergrätzen sie denn? Dich. Du bist aber nicht 99%. Den Leuten ist es in der Tat egal welches Betriebssystem auf dem Gerät läuft. Die Leute wissen ja nicht einmal, was ein Betriebssystem ist.
Ich ziere mal von der Produktseite:
"Einfach anschalten und anmelden. Ihre Spiele und Freunde sind bereits da."

Das ist das, was die Leute interessiert. Um Angst zu haben, dass irgend etwas nicht läuft, weil da Linux läuft, muss man schon tief in der Materie sein. Das wissen die Leute ja gar nicht. Das ist System heißt SteamOS. So ähnlich wie ChromeOS. Dafür erscheint Steam übrigens auch in Kürze. Siehe:









						Borealis, a.k.a. Steam, will live in the Chrome OS settings menu
					

Yesterday, I spent some time hashing out why I feel that Google will bring Steam to Chrome OS in the very near future. While there's still some work to be done, it now appears that Google is going all-in on the project and this may be a bigger addition to Chrome OS than we ever...




					chromeunboxed.com
				











						An AMD dGPU Chromebook is Coming!
					

We previously reported on a Chromebook in development, code-named Mushu, with a discrete graphics card unit (dGPU). This is the first and only Chromebook we know of that has a dGPU. Such a Chromebook would blow all other Chromebooks out of the water when it comes to gaming. At the time, it...




					chromeunboxed.com
				





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, du musst nicht so tun als sei Valve der Heiland für Linuxer.


Wo tue ich das? Valve ist einfach nicht dumm. Genauso wie Google und Amazon nicht dumm sind. Microsoft war dumm und Sony und Nintendo sind es bis zum heutigen Tage. Ich beobachte halt gerne die schlauen Leute. Aber ich halte genügend großen Abstand von ihnen, um nicht gefressen zu werden.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> "Einfach anschalten und anmelden. Ihre Spiele und Freunde sind bereits da."


Meine aber nicht.
Und viele die Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft, Epic u.A. nutzen wollen schauen bei SteamOS auch in die Röhre.
Wenn schon Linux, dann ein echtes Linux und Lutris dazu, damit gehen nämlich auch die anderen Launcher. 
Und genau so spielen nämlich auch die meisten wenn sie Linux zum spielen nehmen, weil sie dann nämlich noch ein vernünftiges Linux zum arbeiten haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass es das inzwischen auch für Windows gibt. Es war ja ursprünglich eine alternatives OS für die Xbox (XBMP). Wenn ich es heute einsetze, nutze ich es immer auf einem Raspberry.


Nein, es war nie ein OS, es war immer ein grafischer Desktop Aufsatz, letztlich nur ein Programm. 



> Nein ich meine diese Medien Geschichten, die Du da verwendest. Ich meine, Du nutzt wirklich den Windows Media Center?


Nein, ich benutze den Windows Desktop, so kann ich den jeweils besten Player für eine Datei nach belieben immer selbst wählen. Als Player benutze ich u.a. Media Monkey oder Zoom Player. 



> Weil sie das nicht kontrollieren können. Du köntest das Gerät genauso gut mit Gamepass als mobile Xbox nutzen. Hat davon hat Valve gar nicht.


Das werden auch viele Leute so machen. Trotzdem werden sie sicher auch Steam nutzen also hat Valve was davon. Je vielseitiger das Gerät nutzbar, desto mehr Leute kaufen es und desto mehr profitiert am Ende auch Valve.



> Valve könnte die Deck auch einfach für 800 Euro mit vorinstalliertem Windows anbieten. Die Leute würden ihnen das Ding trotzdem noch aus den Händen reißen.


Nein, würden sie nicht. 
Es gibt den GPD Win 3 mit 1TB SSD und ähnlicher Leistung für 850 Dollar. Das ist ein Technikspielzeug für Fans, davon werden mal gerade ein paar 1000 Stück verkauft.

Die 400 Dollar (420 Euro) für das kleine Modell sind mit Bedacht so gewählt, um einen vernünftig großen Kundenkreis zu erreichen und im Bereich der Switch wildern zu können. 



> Was Du schreibst, macht betriebswirtschaftlich einfach keinen Sinn. Valve verdient sein Geld nicht mit dem Verkauf von PCs.


Eben, sie verdienen ihr Geld mit dem Verkauf von WINDOWS Spielen.



> Falsch. Darüber entscheiden bei Custom-Chips die "Hersteller" (AMD-Jargon). Auf dem steht Valve drauf.


Das trifft nur, wenn das Gerät explizit für einen Hersteller entworfen wurde. Das sehe ich hier nicht. Ich denke schon, dass AMD die APU auch anderen Herstellern anbieten wird.



> Warum unterstützen sie dann Nintendo oder Sony? Valve vermarktet kein Betriebssystem, sondern ein Ökosystem.


Weil EA und Ubisoft auf Playstation und XBox sowie Switch den Großteil ihrer Spiele verkaufen. Auf PC haben sie ihre eigenen Ökosysteme namens Origin und Ubisoft Connect und brauchen Valve genau Null. 



> Valve lebt zu 100% von Gamern.


Deswegen wäre es dumm die zu vertreiben indem sie Windows boykottieren. Dann sind die nämlich weg und Valve kann dicht machen.



> Es ist ein Ökosystem so wie Android. Theoretisch kannst Du auf all den Geräten alles installieren. Inzwischen sogar Windows. Tun tut das niemand, weil es einfach nicht vernünftig läuft.


ARM und X86 sind noch mal ein anderer Schnack, den du gefälligst nicht bei solchen hanebüchenen Vergleichen vergleichen kannst.



> Wen vergrätzen sie denn? Dich. Du bist aber nicht 99%. Den Leuten ist es in der Tat egal welches Betriebssystem auf dem Gerät läuft. Die Leute wissen ja nicht einmal, was ein Betriebssystem ist.


Deine Blase ist wirklich sehr elitär und ignorant.



> Ich ziere mal von der Produktseite:
> "Einfach anschalten und anmelden. Ihre Spiele und Freunde sind bereits da."


What's App? 



> Wo tue ich das? Valve ist einfach nicht dumm. Genauso wie Google und Amazon nicht dumm sind. Microsoft war dumm und Sony und Nintendo sind es bis zum heutigen Tage. Ich beobachte halt gerne die schlauen Leute. Aber ich halte genügend großen Abstand von ihnen, um nicht gefressen zu werden.


Keiner von denen ist dumm, deswegen sind sie nämlich alle führend auf ihren Gebieten. Das Problem ist, das du so auf Linux fixiert bist, dass du alles andere ignorierst. Und bei 99 Prozent der Anwender ist es genau andersherum, die sind auf ihr Ökosystem fixiert und interessieren sich Null für Linux oder Steam OS. Und Steam ist einfach ein Client unter Windows.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Meine aber nicht.
> Und viele die Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft, Epic u.A. nutzen wollen schauen bei SteamOS auch in die Röhre.
> Wenn schon Linux, dann ein echtes Linux und Lutris dazu, damit gehen nämlich auch die anderen Launcher.
> Und genau so spielen nämlich auch die meisten wenn sie Linux zum spielen nehmen, weil sie dann nämlich noch ein vernünftiges Linux zum arbeiten haben.


Du kannst Dir doch ein Linux da drauf machen. Da kannst Du auch Lutris und alles andere einbinden. 

Und Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft, Epic u.A können ihre eigene Hardware produzieren. Dann müssen sie auch nicht mehr Apple verklagen.


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und bei 99 Prozent der Anwender ist es genau andersherum, die sind auf ihr Ökosystem fixiert und interessieren sich Null für Linux oder Steam OS.


Genau das schreibe ich doch die ganze Zeit. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Steam ist einfach ein Client unter Windows.


Auf stationären PCs in aller Regel. So etwas wie Steam Deck gibt es noch gar nicht. Folglich erwartet da auch niemand Windows. Die Leute erwarten da genau sowenig Windows wie auf der Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Auf stationären PCs in aller Regel. So etwas wie Steam Deck gibt es noch gar nicht. Folglich erwartet da auch niemand Windows. Die Leute erwarten da genau sowenig Windows wie auf der Nintendo Switch.


Falsch, die Leute wissen, das ist ein PC, und wundern sich, wieso ihre Windows Software nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur weil ich es an einen TV anschließen kann ist es noch lange keine Konsole. Das kann ich nämlich mit meinem Handy auch, habe ich deshalb eine Konsole in der Hand? Nein.
> Nein, es eine Mobile Gaming Plattform und genau da liegt doch wohl auch das Hauptargument. Eine Konsole ist was anderes.



1) eine konsole ist ein zumindest primär, wenn nicht ausschließlich, für gaming produziertes gerät.
2) ein handheld ist ein gerät, das man in den händen hält und dabei seinem verwendungszweck gemäß verwenden kann.
3) ein handheld, das die in 1)  und 2) genannten anforderungen erfüllt, ist eine tragbare konsole.
4) steamdeck ist ein zumindest primär, wenn nicht ausschließlich, für gaming produziertes gerät.
5) steamdeck ist ein gerät, das man in den händen hält und dabei seinem verwendungszweck gemäß verwenden kann.
6) steamdeck erfüllt wie gezeigt die in 1)  und 2) genannten anforderungen, damit logisch auch 3).
7) steamdeck ist eine konsole.

qed


----------



## 1xok (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falsch, die Leute wissen, das ist ein PC, und wundern sich, wieso ihre Windows Software nicht funktioniert.


Niemand hält das für einen PC.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Niemand hält das für einen PC.


Jeder hält es für einen PC weil alle die bisher von dem Teil wissen PC und / oder Konsolenspieler sind, da Valve noch keine allgemeine Werbung geschaltet hat. 

Auf reinen Konsolenseiten kommt das SteamDeck auch merklich weniger gut an als auf PC oder gemischten Seiten und wird weit kritischer beäugt.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sicher. wieso denn nicht?


a) Weil die Leistung des Decks das nicht hergibt?
b) weil die maximale Auflösung vielleicht gecapped ist?
c) weil die nicht gesagt haben, welche maximale "externe" Auflösung das Deck dann versorgen kann?

Hint: Wenn etwas nicht beworben wird (wie eben eine höhere Auflösung) kann man durchaus erstmal davon ausgehen, daß die nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Steamdeck hat eine bestätigte Grafikauflösung an externen Monitoren bis 8k.


Ok, das hatte ich nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## WildMustang (19. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und SteamOS ist ja auch so erfolgreich das es seit 2019 keinen Support/Updates mehr gibt.



Widerspricht sich das dann nicht mit deiner vorherigen Aussage, dass Proton nur mit SteamOS funktionieren würde? Für Proton gibt es alle paar Wochen wohl ein Update... Unter keinen Support oder Updates verstehe ich was anderes.



Batze schrieb:


> Ich meine damit das Proton eben nur unter Steam/SteamOS momentan geht.
> Du wolltest doch eine Antwort haben mit welcher anderen Linux Distribution du es mal testen könntest. Und das ist die Antwort, eben mit keiner. Eventuell kannst du einiges mit Lutris zum laufen bringen.





Batze schrieb:


> Erstmal, Valve hat mit Ubuntu gar nichts am Hut.
> Steam für Linux ist eben SteamOS und das basiert auf Debian.
> Und Proton läuft nicht woanders weil es eine Entwicklung mit von Valve ist und sie es eben nicht/noch nicht offiziell für andere Linux Distributionen Freigegeben haben.


Deine Aussage, dass Proton nur mit SteamOS funktionieren würde, stimmt jedenfalls nicht. Ich hatte jetzt am Wochenende eine andere Distribution als SteamOS installiert. Steam und Proton funktionieren soweit problemlos.

Du verbreitest hier falsche Informationen. Was soll das?



Davon abgesehen, ich bin durchaus positiv überrascht. Hab mal ein paar Spiele, die es für Linux gibt, und ein paar Windows Spiele mit Proton getestet. Würde ich es nicht wissen, hätte ich erstmal keinen Unterschied zu Windows festgestellt. Die Performance war auch gut, zumindest war mir erstmal nichts negativ aufgefallen. Durchaus beeindruckend was Valve da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Aber es gibt auch nicht wenige Spiele, die überhaupt nicht laufen. Da ist wohl noch einiges zu tun, wie auch ProntonDB verrät. Ist aber wirklich eine nützliche Seite, bewahrt dann doch einem davor Spiele auszuprobieren, die derzeit sowieso noch nicht funktionieren.

Ich werde das weiter nebenbei testen und mal sehen was die Zeit bringt. Fühlt sich für mich alles noch ungewohnt an. Mal sehen, ob ich auch Spiele aus dem Epic Store und von Gog zum Laufen bekomme. Lutris habe ich, wie vorgeschlagen, schon installiert. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt am Wochenende eine andere Distribution als SteamOS installiert. Steam und Proton funktionieren soweit problemlos.


Ja und. Hast du es mal ohne Steam versucht?
Ich schrieb doch Steam/SteamOS. Und das was ich schreibe saug ich mir ja nicht aus den Fingern sondern aus Informationen die überall zu lesen sind.


----------



## WildMustang (19. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich meine damit das Proton eben nur unter Steam/SteamOS momentan geht.
> Du wolltest doch eine Antwort haben mit welcher anderen Linux Distribution du es mal testen könntest. Und das ist die Antwort, eben mit keiner. Eventuell kannst du einiges mit Lutris zum laufen bringen.





Batze schrieb:


> Ja und. Hast du es mal ohne Steam versucht?
> Ich schrieb doch Steam/SteamOS. Und das was ich schreibe saug ich mir ja nicht aus den Fingern sondern aus Informationen die überall zu lesen sind.



Du schriebst, dass man Proton "eben mit keiner" anderen Linux Distribution testen könne. Hab es dir nochmal zitiert.
Das ist offensichtlich falsch.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Du schriebst, dass man Proton "eben mit keiner" anderen Linux Distribution testen könne. Hab es dir nochmal zitiert.
> Das ist offensichtlich falsch.


Dazu schrieb ich doch das Steam nötig ist, egal welches Linux du nutzt. Kam wohl etwas undeutlich rüber.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dazu schrieb ich doch das Steam nötig ist, egal welches Linux du nutzt. Kam wohl etwas undeutlich rüber.



proton ist ja auch 'ne valve-(mit-) entwicklung. warum sollte steam dann auch nicht voraussetzung zur nutzung sein? 
valve ist doch kein karitativer verein. zumal es wohl durchaus möglich ist, steam-fremde spiele einzubinden und ebenfalls via proton unter linux laufen zu lassen. 

würde mich zudem nicht sehr wundern, wenn schon jemand ein steam-loses proton entwickelt hätte. ist aber reine spekulation.


----------



## WildMustang (19. Juli 2021)

Aha.. von "*eben mit keiner anderen Linux Distribution" *zu *"egal welches Linux"*.... 
Na gut, dann ist das ja geklärt


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> proton ist ja auch 'ne valve-(mit-) entwicklung. warum sollte steam dann auch nicht voraussetzung zur nutzung sein?


Das habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben das ich das vorwerfe, habe ja sogar geschrieben das es eine Valve Entwicklung ist, nur eben das es momentan noch nicht so richtig geht.
Komisch finde ich nur das sie für AppleOS den SourceCode zur Kompilierung rausgegeben haben.


----------



## 1xok (19. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Da ist wohl noch einiges zu tun, wie auch ProntonDB verrät. Ist aber wirklich eine nützliche Seite, bewahrt dann doch einem davor Spiele auszuprobieren, die derzeit sowieso noch nicht funktionieren.


ProntonDB ist im Falle der Steam Deck irreführend, weil das Valves Hard- und Software ist, wo sie selber dafür sorgen, dass es läuft.

Mein Linux-System unterscheidet sich von der Steam Deck beispielsweise gravierend. Ich nutze eine x86-Architektur. Das war es dann aber auch schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine alte Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Im Steam Deck läuft eine ganz neue APU von AMD mit integrierter RDNA2-Grafikeinheit. Ich nutze einen extrem konservativen X-Server basierten Desktop mit Xfce. Bei der Steam Deck könnte mit KDE bereits Wayland zum Einsatz kommen. Ich habe einen schon relativ alten Kernel, der keine Vorkehrungen für Windows-Kernel basierte Anti-Cheat Systeme besitzt. Valve wird ganz sicher einen neuen Kernel einsetzen, der bereits die von ihnen entwickelten Änderungen enthält.

Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, um zu zeigen, dass man Valves System Software nicht mit einem herkömmlichen Linux vergleichen kann. SteamOS 3.0 würde auf meinem PC wahrscheinlich nicht einmal laufen oder nur sehr eingeschränkt, weil ihm die Treiber für meine Hardware fehlen. Zudem ist es primär für einen 7-Zoll Bildschirm ausgelegt. Meine Monitore sind ein wenig größer. 

Die Spiele müssen nur unter Steam OS 3.0 auf der Steam Deck laufen. Das ist eine wesentlich übersichtlichere Gefechtslage als alle Linux-Büchsen, die auf der Welt herum fallen, zu unterstützen.


----------



## 1xok (19. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, es war nie ein OS, es war immer ein grafischer Desktop Aufsatz, letztlich nur ein Programm.



XBMC Live basierte lange Zeit auf Ubuntu, siehe: https://kodi.wiki/view/Releases
Später gab's zahlreiche Kodi-Distros.  Das meinte ich. Bin da aber nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre es dumm die zu vertreiben indem sie Windows boykottieren. Dann sind die nämlich weg und Valve kann dicht machen.


Windows "boykottiert" sich doch selber.  Windows 11-Spezifikationen,  Systemanforderungen:

"Hochauflösendes Display (720p) mit einer Diagonale von *mehr als 9 Zoll*"









						Windows 11-Spezifikationen und -Systemanforderungen | Microsoft
					

HiDescriptioner finden Sie eine Übersicht über die Windows 11-Spezifikationen und -Funktionen von Microsoft. Erfahren Sie mehr über die Gerätespezifikationen, Versionen und Sprachen, die für Windows 11 verfügbar sind.



					www.microsoft.com
				




Natürlich kannst Du Windows auf der Steam Deck installieren. Aber es sieht kacke aus und statt einer Konsolen-typischen Suspend-Funktionen hast Du Windows-Updates beim Herunterfahren. Verstehe doch mal, dass Windows gar nicht auf so einem Gerät installiert werden will. 

Vielleicht kann man Windows in fünf Jahren auch auf einer Uhr installieren. Besonders sinnvoll wird das dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> "Hochauflösendes Display (720p) mit einer Diagonale von *mehr als 9 Zoll*"


Genau, da geht dann eine Klappe auf wo das Maßband herauskommt, um die physikalischen Abmaße zu kontrollieren !


----------



## 1xok (19. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Genau, da geht dann eine Klappe auf wo das Maßband herauskommt, um die physikalischen Abmaße zu kontrollieren !


Also wenn das hier ein Bastler-Forum wäre ... Ich meine, macht es euch drauf.


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Also wenn das hier ein Bastler-Forum wäre ... Ich meine, macht es euch drauf.


Ach du verstehst das mal wieder völlig Falsch.
Das Problem ist doch gar nicht SteamOS 3.0. Sondern das Problem ist das dieses Teil PC Gaming bewirbt, Ich glaube da sind wir uns alle einig. Aber nur mit dem Steam Launcher habe ich eben nicht das an Spielen zur Auswahl die ich eben gerne spiele und so wird es vielen ergehen. PC Spiele spielen ist eben schon lange nicht mehr nur Steam.
Da liegt der Hacken.
Ich kann ja Valve sogar recht gut verstehen das sie damit ihren Steam Launcher noch weiter vermarkten wollen, kann man Valve auch gar nicht verübeln, aber sie versperren sich damit eben einen Markt außerhalb von Steam.
Und wenn wir eines wissen, genau das war auch eines der Probleme warum die teils auch gute Hardware die Valve so davor rausgebracht hat schlussendlich nicht wirklich gefruchtet hat und bei den Gamern ankam, weil eben alles Explizit Steam gebunden war.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wenn wir eines wissen, genau das war auch eines der Probleme warum die teils auch gute Hardware die Valve so davor rausgebracht hat schlussendlich nicht wirklich gefruchtet hat und bei den Gamern ankam, weil eben alles Explizit Steam gebunden war.


Es ist nicht an Steam gebunden. Es läuft schlicht nicht unter Windows, u.a. weil Windows keine Geräte mit so kleinen Bildschirmen unterstützt. Valve kann sich über solche Dinge nicht hinwegsetzen, nicht mal, wenn sie das wollten. Und Epic und andere unterstützen Linux nicht. So einfach ist das. Da kann Valve rein gar nichts daran ändern. Sie können  Kompatibilitätsschichten wie Proton entwickeln. Aber wenn diese dann auch nicht genutzt werden sollen, dann sind die Möglichkeiten irgendwann ausgeschöpft.

Gäbe es den Epic Store für Linux, könnte er ohne Probleme auf Valves Konsole einchecken. Und Tim Sweeney müsste dafür genau 0% bezahlen. Was soll Valve denn da machen?

Warten wir mal ab. Vielleicht finden wir den Epic-Store, Ubisoft und andere sogar auf der Steam Deck. Lösungen dafür gibt es längst und vielleicht hat Valve das bereits eingebaut. Es würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn Ubisoft und andere schlicht nicht wollen. Und auch da sind Valve wiederum die Hände gebunden.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2021)

Was für einen Blödsinn du da wieder mal von dir gibst.


> Gäbe es den Epic Store für Linux, könnte er ohne Probleme auf Valves Konsole einchecken.


Linux/Lutris und du kannst sogar den EGS einbinden und die Spiele auf Linux zocken. Geht auch mit dem Blizzard Launcher und EA und Ubisoft und und und.
Hör also bitte auf Blödsinn zu erzählen.
Windows Spiele/Programme unter Linux einzubinden gab es weit vor SteamOS.
Und was anderes macht SteamOS auch nicht, eben das ganze per Emulator einbinden.
Du hast blos  keine Ahnung, weil du Steam geblendet bist, aber hier einen auf Linux Profi machen willst.
Sorry, aber in meinen Augen hast du Null Ahnung von Linux.


----------



## WildMustang (21. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dazu schrieb ich doch das Steam nötig ist, egal welches Linux du nutzt. Kam wohl etwas undeutlich rüber.





Bonkic schrieb:


> proton ist ja auch 'ne valve-(mit-) entwicklung. warum sollte steam dann auch nicht voraussetzung zur nutzung sein?
> valve ist doch kein karitativer verein. zumal es wohl durchaus möglich ist, steam-fremde spiele einzubinden und ebenfalls via proton unter linux laufen zu lassen.
> 
> würde mich zudem nicht sehr wundern, wenn schon jemand ein steam-loses proton entwickelt hätte. ist aber reine spekulation.



Ich hab mal etwas weiter getestet. Also Proton funktioniert problemlos ohne Steam. Da ist nichts an Steam gebunden. Steam braucht man nur, um es bequem und fertig kompiliert runterzuladen. Alternativ kann man Proton aus anderen Quellen runterladen oder es eben selber kompilieren

Es gibt z.B. ein Projekt, das auf Proton basiert und weitere Verbesserungen mitbringt. Direkt auf Github kann man die Binaries runterladen und verwenden. Und auch hier kann man es mit oder auch ohne Steam verwenden.

Zum Spaß hab ich auch mal ein Spiel von CD installiert. Wegen Kopierschutz läuft das leider nicht mehr ohne weiteres bzw. nicht ohne Workaround unter Windows 10. Mit Proton, oder genau genommen ist es ja Wine, läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme mit Kopierschutz. Wie cool ist das bitte, dass die Kopierschutzmechanismen unterstützt werden? 

: D 

Vlt. suche ich noch andere, alte Spiele heraus.


----------

